

Steal this Corporation - artreth

Hello,
I&#x27;ve been a software hacker for a minute.  I have no associates in the Skull and Bones or elite members of society, so I am choosing the path of the GAGPL and starting a new series called: Steal this Corporation (inspired by Abby Hoffman&#x27;s Steal this Book).  I&#x27;m working on something that would be equivalently useful as Wordpress is, but for HTML5 protocol updates.  It&#x27;s based on old MOO&#x2F;BBS principles.
======
artreth
[http://mario.cristo.life/](http://mario.cristo.life/)

